# Saugeye fishing from the bank



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

I have done some saugeye fishing at buckeye lake... But I am wondering were around here I might have some luck.. Also want are they biting on? Thank you in advance

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

This time of year minnows on bottom works, blade baits, jig and grub or swim bait, jerk baits, rattle baits and crank baits. These will work at any of the lakes that have saugeye.


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

ristorap said:


> This time of year minnows on bottom works, blade baits, jig and grub or swim bait, jerk baits, rattle baits and crank baits. These will work at any of the lakes that have saugeye.


I will try these thank you.... 

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donald T Beatty (Jan 11, 2019)

Donald T Beatty said:


> I will try these thank you....
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


Want line do you recommend ?

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Donald T Beatty said:


> I have done some saugeye fishing at buckeye lake... But I am wondering were around here I might have some luck.. Also want are they biting on? Thank you in advance
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


I highly recommend watching some of fishslim's videos on youtube. He is a master saugeye fisherman and mostly fishes from shore. He has helped me tremendously as I also am addicted to catching these tasty critters!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The mwsd is a great area to be for the fall/spring shore saugeye bite! I know tappan and clendenning have alot of real estate along the cause ways/bridges. Most of the dams on these lakes has decent riprap to fish from. 
Look for shallow flats and points that have deeper water close bye. Any narrow channels that might create current,and any underwater funnels that will have current during drawdown and windy times.
I personally recommend braid. I like 10lb power pro myself. But some guys like the little better quality braids that are out there,I've herd nanofill is great during those days/nights your line and eyes on your rods like to freeze up. 
Dont get caught up with fishing in the crowds all the time,just look for areas that are simaler to the areas the crowds may be. 
They can bite good on any given day or night. If you can get out before and during the nasy weather great,but by all means go when you can. Our best trips this fall SO FAR have been during steady warmer weather. Which goes totally against what I've always thought when it comes to fall saugeyes. 
Swims,twisters,stickbaits,bladebaits,rattle trap baits,flukes,etc.,etc.,all have there moments. 
I agree,look up the mentioned videos,read through the forums,and articles and get out there. Fyi there are a couple articles posted in the central ohio forum in the how to determine a saugeye spot sticky bye a former south east ohio(or ohio period) saugeye guru! An tons of info in the rainy nite bite pulls limit sticky started by another saugeye guru fishslim(already mentioned above). 
Good luck!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Donald, For several years now a guy nick named (Foxfire) has posted so many pics of real nice Saugeye he's caught in late evening to shortly after dark shore fishing cast diving/jerk baits along a rocky shore line at many local lakes. He has a proven method with pics to back it up.. do a search.. I've bought some of his bait's for sale and a cool t-shirt. Shore fishing works well this time of year.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Dragline said:


> Donald, For several years now a guy nick named (Foxfire) has posted so many pics of real nice Saugeye he's caught in late evening to shortly after dark shore fishing cast diving/jerk baits along a rocky shore line at many local lakes. He has a proven method with pics to back it up.. do a search.. I've bought some of his bait's for sale and a cool t-shirt. Shore fishing works well this time of year.


It's Foxbites. I've spoken to him and he is a very knowledgeable nice guy.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Sorry, Yea I did get the name wrong. Glad you was able to figure out my mistake.
I believe he has shore fishing saugeye dialed in !


----------

